#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  The relationships of Database

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Relationships are created by linking the column in one table with the column in another table. There are four different types of relationship that can be created.

The relationships are listed below:
One to One RelationshipMany to One relationshipMany to Many relationshipsOne to One relationship

Thank you!

----------

